# Numbering system for Chopin works



## rogerbrot (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi, I'm trying to get some kind of a system for naming my Chopin mp3s. But I've got a problem with the numbering of works within the same genre. For example you've got the etudes (op. 10 and 25 and some without opus numbers). Many sources on the web just give them numbers (eg. etude 1, 2, 3 and so on) but not all numbering system I found, deal with the same numbers for the same piece of music. Is there any real, official system for numbering?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi, rogerbrot, welcome to TC!

If you haven't already seen them, you may find these helpful

http://chopinproject.com/the-complete-solo-works/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Frédéric_Chopin
http://www.chopinmusic.net/en/works/list/

I have also seen Chopin's works numbered as CT.xx (where xx is a number), but I'm not able to locate any references on the web explaining what it means.

And finally, Maurice J. E. Brown seems to have catalogued all of Chopin's works, and his work is available as a book.


----------

